# fischgalgen für mein belly



## Deichkind (28. November 2003)

möchte mir jetzt 2 offizielle fischgalgen zulegen. jetzt seid ihr gefragt: da die dinger, glaub ich, zwischen 15 und 20 euronen liegen, muss es doch jemanden geben, der einen geheimtipp bzw. dealer kennt der die dinger günstig abgibt. ebay hat leider diesbezüglich nix! danke im voraus für die tipps!#h


----------



## Fischbox (28. November 2003)

Moin#h !

Hab mir meinen Fischgalgen von Hakuma gezogen. Lag glaube ich bei 8 €.


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Moin,

guckst du hier. Hat aber wohl nur 6 Haken.


----------



## Ace (28. November 2003)

den von Schirmer hab ich mir auch schon angesehen...ganz schön günstig.

Bei Jose´gibts das "original"(wenn man es denn so nennen kann) für 17€ glaub ich


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Das müsste das "Original" bei ihm sein. Als die Dinger vor Jahren raus kamen hat mir ein Freund son Ding bei Moritz gekauft......ähm....ich sag mal Kostenpunkt ein Drittel von dem was es jetzt kostet. Unglaublich für son bißchen Kunststoff....


----------



## Ace (28. November 2003)

Die Dinger funktionieren ja super und bleiben auch immer sauspitz aber der Preis ist wirklich heftig...naja Angebot & Nachfrage war das glaub ich oder ??? :q


----------



## gofishing (28. November 2003)

@ Deichkind
Bei Kubiak im Laden /Mühlendamm ??? kosten die Dinger 12,50 €.
War mir eigentlich auch zu teuer, aber dafür auch kein Porto und sofort zum mitnehmen. Sind 8 Stück dran.
habe schon bis zu 4   50+ Dorsche an einer Sclaufe gebummelt.
Deshalb reicht meiner Meinung nach ein Galgen(auch vom Preis).


----------



## Reppi (28. November 2003)

Hallo Karsten !
5 Haken reichen doch eigentlich,oder  
Nen Freund hat sich in HH ein auf den ersten Blick merkwürdiges Teil gekauft; 
auf den 2 Blick ist das Ding genial einfach-auch einfach nachzubauen !
Ganz normale Leine an deren Ende eine ca. 25 cm lange ,mittig geborte Plastikstange befestigt ist.
Hat auf der einen Seite ne Spitze ,die man durch Kieme oder Maul führt und dann "unter" dem Fisch quer steht !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (28. November 2003)

@Deichkind

hab da auch noch ne schnelle Montage liegen...
Bring ich beim nächsten Treffen mal ein Paar mit hoch.
Einfach genial, genial Einfach.


@ Uwe

Vielen Dank!!
Kommen Sa. oder So. mal durch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## marschel (29. November 2003)

und ich hab für mein Teil 17,89 Euronen bezahlt, ich könnte heulen...........


----------



## Dorschleo (29. November 2003)

Hallo Karsten, ich habe diese Plastikstange. 1m Leine dran, mit Karabiner am Bb festgemacht erweist gute Dienst und Du kannst 10-15 Dorsche "auffädeln".
Leo


----------



## Deichkind (29. November 2003)

danke für die tipps. eure spezialkonstruktion werde ich mal testen. gebe das an meinen liebliingsmechaniker andreasg weiter und der kann mir bestimmt helfen. ansonsten kenne ich jetzt ja alle günstigen einkaufsmöglichkeiten#h


----------



## AndreasG (29. November 2003)

@Deichkind

&nbsp;

Wenn du&nbsp;aufgepasst hättest wäre dir nicht entgangen das ich eine ganze Kiste voll davon gebaut habe !

Ich nehme allerdings Edelstahl anstatt Kunststoff.

Am BB von Matrix baumelt auch einer von meinen Galgen.&nbsp;&nbsp;:m

Das Päckchen ist schon fast auf dem Weg zu dir.

&nbsp;

Gruß

the real Santa


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

> Das Päckchen ist schon fast auf dem Weg zu dir


 .... Moin Andreas... hab Dein Päckchen mal Tim mitgegeben.... hoffe Du kannst es gebrauchen :q


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab den BB-Schlauch nach dem Bindertreffen leider in Hottes Auto vergessen. Ich fahr heut oder morgen zu meinem alten Herrn und hol den ab.

Sorry about Verzögerung.


----------



## Matrix (1. Dezember 2003)

Moin Leute,
interessante Tip´s!!
Aber am günstigsten ist halt selber bauen, bei den Preisen eine gute Alternative..
@Karsten:
Du bist doch oft genug mit dem McGyver der Bellyboaten unterwegs(andreasG), wie gesagt er hat mir auch einen abgetreten...funktioniert perfekt..danke nochmal


----------



## gofishing (26. Januar 2004)

Fisch Stringer von RT habe ich heute in der Langenhorner Ch. gesehen.
Kostenpunkt 4,95 EURO Statt 8,95

TL

Ralph


----------

